# General > General Chat >  what are you reading currently

## wareagle69

i know there have been threads on your favorite book or best survival book but what are you reading right now, yesterday i went to a book store in town(used) for a town of 1200 he has a great selection, he also owns two store in thailand(guy looks like frazers dad) any how i was looking for a small engine repair book and saw king on the table the stand the unedited version with and extra 400 or so pages and thought its been 16 years since i read it so i bought it and started again last night, what are you reading..

----------


## FVR

Guess.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## dragonjimm

a kim harrison  vampire novel. and a few magazines

----------


## Sunshine

I'm reading "Twilight" by Stephenie Meyer again.  I'm also reading "Deep Survival" by Laurence Gonzalez.  What an amazing book!

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

Umn...Wilderness Survival Forums....Some thread on books. Duh.

----------


## tacmedic

Collapse by Jared Diamond, and textbooks.

----------


## DOGMAN

I am currently reading:

"Being Caribou" _Five Months of Foot with an Arctic Herd_ by Karsten Heuer
"Essential Grizzly" _The mIngled Fates of Men & Bears_ by Doug Peacock

Also got the newest issue of Mother Earth News in the mail yesterday and read that last night

----------


## Sam Reeves

The CoIntelPro Papers 

by Ward Churchill 
and Jim Vander Wall

----------


## h8mtv

Happy Endings, tales of a meaty breasted zilch. By Jim Norton.

----------


## LindyLu

World Made By Hand by James Howard Kunstler...rec. by Glenn Beck & a great book.  Another really good one is The Road by ???Macarthy???  Scare ya silly.

----------


## Riverrat

Just got the new countryside, reading that right now.

----------


## wareagle69

> I am currently reading:
> 
> "Being Caribou" _Five Months of Foot with an Arctic Herd_ by Karsten Heuer
> "Essential Grizzly" _The mIngled Fates of Men & Bears_ by Doug Peacock
> 
> Also got the newest issue of Mother Earth News in the mail yesterday and read that last night


great choices

----------


## crashdive123

Finished 98.6 Degrees (again) - currently reading America The Last Bes Hope by William Bennett, next on the list is Lone Survivor: The Eyewitness Account of Operation Redwing and the Lost Heroes of SEAL Team 10.

----------


## Beo

Knights of the Black and White about the Templars, by Jack Whyte. I love the Templars and what they stood for.

----------


## grundle

> Guess.
> 
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


Are you reading the biography of Chesty Puller?  I hope so, I loved that book!  One of the greatest men to ever live.

I am currently reading _KGB: The Secret Work of Soviet Secret Agents_ by John Barron which is sort of old (1974) but still interesting.  Also reading _The Great Hunt_ by Robert Jordan.

----------


## Rick

> Knights of the Black and White about the Templars, by Jack Whyte. I love the Templars and what they stood for.


If you figure out what they did with the Holy Grail, give me a call. :Wink:

----------


## Beo

I just put it in the dishwasher last night, don't hold much beer.

----------


## Rick

Bzzzzzzzzzzzzt. Zam! That lightening bolt was way to close. Maybe you should just keep it.

----------


## Chicago Dan

Currently I've been reading a lot of books about dinosaurs, Dora the explorer and Blues clues...then again I have children :Big Grin: 

The last "adult books" were '98.6' which I was disappointed with and 'We the Living' by Ayn Rand. 

Next up is:
CIA secrets of "The Company" by Mick Farren

And a trio of WWII genre:
Fly Boys by James Bradley
The Great Escape from Stalag Luft III by Tim Carroll
Ivan's war Catherine Merridale

----------


## Rick

Why were disappointed with 98.6? I thought it was a great book. 

A group of archaeologists went to the former site of Stalag Luft III and were able to find the actual tunnel used by the escapees. If I recall, a couple of British former POWs were with them when they made the discovery. They even found some artifacts used in the construction of the tunnel.

----------


## Chicago Dan

98.6 was oversold to me. I guess my disappointment was partially a function of that hype. Also I didnt take to the repetitive nature(I understand it's usage as a teaching tool) and humor(which I did not like). I did not say it was a bad text, it just did not appeal to me. But he did have some information that I just did not agree with...but that is probably true with any text.

In regards to Stalag Luft III. Your right about excavations/GPR etc. There was a show about this on cable a couple years back.

----------


## Rick

Some of the humor was a bit over the top. Not refined and sophisticated like you find around here. Hey, pull my finger....

----------


## Mountaintrekker

Wilderness Evasion (A guide to hiding out and eluding pursuit in remote areas) by Michael Chesbro 
 Building the Alaskan Log Home Tom Walker
And Northern Bushcraft by Mors L. Kochanski

I wanted to start some fiction again, but these seem to be capturing all my attention lately.

----------


## Sourdough

"LIMITS to GROWTH" The 30 year update.

----------


## klkak

I'm reading the latest issue of "The Backwoodsman Magazine". I am also reading these "Wilderness Survival Forums".

----------


## laughing beetle

The Count of Monte Cristo by Alexandre Dumas

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

I am reading this book about survival skills... Heres a page that i want to share with everybody.


Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## FVR

Just finished "A Walk in the Woods" by Bill Bryson.  He tells a humorous story of his trek up the Appalachian trail.  Good book even though he is a bit of a tree hugger, funny.

Reading bits and pieces of "Hunting with the Traditional Bowhunters of Georgia" by a variety of authors and your truly has three published.

Started reading "1776" but have put that on hold as it's a novel, back burner for now.

Just started "Crow Killer" The true story of Liver Eating Johnson, ya'll have watched the movie Jeramiah Johnson.  The movie is nothing like the true story.  I read this book every Fall, been doing it for the last 4 years.  I think I'm the only one who checks this book out of the library.

Also pick up the SAS handbook and do spot checks on my knowledge.

And last, have to read Black Belt mag., something about that Muay Thai Elbow that is just so fascinating.

----------


## huntermj

I read A Walk in the Wilderness as well. Very funny. I am now reading In a Sunburned Country also by Bill Bryson. Excellent writer.

----------


## Riverrat

I am reading a Fur, Fish & Game magazine, as well as modules of a course I am taking, Accident Causation & Investigation.

----------


## chiye tanka

I've been reading When All Hell Breaks Loose by Cody Lundin, it's not bad as far as people preping for disaster. Read Lone Survivor and loved it, also Grizzly Years by Doug Peacock, another great book.

----------


## trax

Cabela's catalogue, it's my wish book

----------


## Gray Wolf

> I am reading this book about survival skills... Heres a page that i want to share with everybody.
> 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


erunkiswldrnssurvival, what is the name of that book? Looks interesting.

----------


## Aurelius95

> Finished 98.6 Degrees (again) - currently reading America The Last Bes Hope by William Bennett, next on the list is Lone Survivor: The Eyewitness Account of Operation Redwing and the Lost Heroes of SEAL Team 10.


I read that book last Fall, here's a link to my post.  

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...=lone+survivor

Great book.  Just gave me so much more respect for those who serve our country.

I just finished a Stephen Ambrose book on Eisenhower and WWII.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep read it.  It was a good read that painted an accurate picture.

My next read (maybe listen) is one that I haven't read in years.  I just won a "door prize" at a function I was attending and won "The Call of The Wild" by Jack London. The case came with a hard cover copy of the book and 6 hours of cassette tapes.  This week I have to travel to south Florida for a couple of days, so I'm thinking the 6 hours of audio will just about be right for the one way drive.

----------


## wareagle69

reading the 54 issues of wilderness way and latest issue of backwoodsman, i am totaly satisfied with wilderness way ya'll just packed full of the best info

----------


## erunkiswldrnssurvival

> erunkiswldrnssurvival, what is the name of that book? Looks interesting.


Thanks.SURVIVALUS ARCANUM is the name of the book; A man that I know whom lived in the Carolinas wrote and illustrated, his name is Larry Tzaar. Larry and I worked on a primitive "Forest Farming" project from'95 thru 
'02. The book that i have is an original handwork covering topics idealizeing the "forest is my farm" approach to cultivating and obtaining nessary things. its a very interesting book and I will feature it in some more of my posts. To my knowledge there are not any other copys of this book yet in print.

----------


## tacmedic

Currently reading several textbooks, and Collapse, how societies choose to fail by Jared Diamond.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> Thanks.SURVIVALUS ARCANUM is the name of the book; A man that I know whom lived in the Carolinas wrote and illustrated, his name is Larry Tzaar. The book that i have is an original handwork covering topics idealizeing the "forest is my farm" approach to cultivating and obtaining nessary things. its a very interesting book and I will feature it in some more of my posts. To my knowledge there are not any other copys of this book yet in print.


Where can I get a copy of that book? Even if it's a copy machine copy? There must be more than the 2 you and Larry have. Would you at least show a picture of the front and back cover.

----------


## 91g-dub

Jeep 1980 Technical Service Manual.

Bought a 1980 J10 pickup truck about a month ago and been slowly re-working the systems in it.

----------


## FVR

Good luck with that Jeep, always wanted one of those.  I have rebuilt: a 66 CJ5, 66 CJ6 and a 67 Wagoneer.

I really miss that Wagoneer.

----------


## chiye tanka

Hey I forgot one. Building the Perfect Survival Kit. It's pretty good and has a lot of great ideas.

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

My reading for the day has been limited to this site and my current Popular Mechanics magazine.  I've kept up with those, but I've got about four months of Popular Science to catch up.  Additionally, I've been reading a book my father gave me eight years ago when I graduated high school - Making the Most of Life by Leroy Brownlow.  There are 26 chapters all based on a letter of the alphabet such as Aims, Beliefs, Courage, Diligence, Endurance, Forgiveness, Growth, etc.

----------


## 91g-dub

> Good luck with that Jeep, always wanted one of those.  I have rebuilt: a 66 CJ5, 66 CJ6 and a 67 Wagoneer.
> 
> I really miss that Wagoneer.


Thanks FVR, I got it for $300 because PO thought the transmission was shot. Fixed that easily and for no $. Now just making sure everything else is up to snuff. It's going to be a trail beater so not going for looks.

My Daily Driver is a 1991 Grand Wagoneer, bone stock in very good condition with 135000 miles on it. Too nice to take out on the trails and bash it around.

----------


## Bibow

one man's wilderness for the millionth time. i read it about 3-4 times a year.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Shooting to Live by Fairbairn & Sykes for a quick read again. Also Kill or Get Killed by Applegate also again and again. I like their attitude and to find holes in their theories.

----------


## chiye tanka

I just got the new issue of Backpacker, The Survival Issue. Now I've liked this mag for a long time but I've got to say, this issue lacks a lot.
I sure do miss American Survival Guide.

----------


## nell67

Currently reading Native American Healing Secrets.

----------


## Fletcher

What?  No one told me I had to read. Does looking at the pictures count???

----------


## Sourdough

> What?  No one told me I had to read. Does looking at the pictures count???


When I was a young man, I never looked at the pictures, I would only read Playboy and Penthouse. They had some good writers, with big..........O'yea, right, with large......Aaa, Aaaa...thingie's....now I remember, yea, ideas. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## tsitenha

Mac Bolan novel, but usually Louis L'Amour

----------


## wareagle69

> I just got the new issue of Backpacker, The Survival Issue. Now I've liked this mag for a long time but I've got to say, this issue lacks a lot.
> I sure do miss American Survival Guide.


i don't remember, what did american survival guide morph into?

----------


## chiye tanka

The Self-Reliance Journal or something like that. It didn't last long after that and now it's an on-line magazine.

----------


## Gray Wolf

Found this:

"Note: Self Reliance Journal went out of business since I wrote this review; extant subscriptions were taken over by Backwoods Home Magazine, which has very similar coverage of say, solar energy and guns. I'll do a proper review of BHM when I get to know it better."

http://www.backwoodshome.com/

----------


## wareagle69

thats it backwoods home magazine, not to bad of a rag but i only subscribe to wilderness way and backwoodsman

----------


## Gray Wolf

There are some *good articles online* there that are *FREE*. Worth checking out.

http://www.backwoodshome.com/article_index.html

----------


## BraggSurvivor

Empire of Debt: The Rise of an Epic Financial Crisis by William Bonner and Addison Wiggi

Great read.

----------


## chiye tanka

> Found this:
> 
> "Note: Self Reliance Journal went out of business since I wrote this review; extant subscriptions were taken over by Backwoods Home Magazine, which has very similar coverage of say, solar energy and guns. I'll do a proper review of BHM when I get to know it better."
> 
> http://www.backwoodshome.com/


That's it, I'm not sure, but I think subscribers felt like they sold out by changing the name. It only lasted about 6 months after the name change which occured when Y2K was a no-show.

----------


## Gray Wolf

At least Backwoods Home Magazine has been around for 19 years and counting. Only certain articles are online, you have to subscribe for home delivery or get it in a store. But the CD anthologies you have to order online.

----------


## Blood Groove

Right now I'm reading a good old classic. Woodcraft and Camping by George Washington Sears aka Nessmuk. It's an awsome book/

----------


## chiye tanka

New issue of Tactical Knives. :Big Grin:

----------


## rebel

The Mountain Men.   A history and lore of the first frontiersmen by George Laycock.

 It has drawings of their equipment and how to use them along with documented quotes from men like Lewis and Clark.  

I'm just 43 pages into the book and so far it has covered the fur trade.  There is a nice section on beaver trapping.  It talks about the primitive traps and how to make and use them along with the steel traps.  It has a recipe for the "recipe", a sent attractant.

Anyway, If you can find the book or would like to read mine I'd recommend it.

Preface:
   " The mountain man, weathered and wind-bitten, searched out the beaver, sent his packs of furs back to market, and in the process proved himself to be the ultimate outdoorsman.  He was a survival specialist in the face of bitterly cold winters, antagonistic Indians and unbelievably powerful bears.  He was unsurpassed as a marksman and skilled as a horseman and naturalist.

    Typically the free trapper was young when he went to the mountains.  He was single, poor, farm reared, and he had long hair, but kept his face shaved, except perhaps for a mustache.  He was sinewy, powerful, and possessed of lightning reactions.  He was perhaps the finest woodsman the country has ever see, surpassing even the Indian in the mastery of the outdoors.

    These beaver trappers pushed back the wilderness frontier.  They were explorers who led America into new regions deep in the Rocky Mountains and beyond.  Our curiosity about the nature of the mountain men, and how they lived, is as sharp today as ever".

----------


## rebel

A couple of our regulars comes to mind with the quote from the preface.

----------


## tonester

im gonna start reading the dark tower series by stephen king.

----------


## rebel

> The Mountain Men.   A history and lore of the first frontiersmen by George Laycock.
> 
>  It has drawings of their equipment and how to use them along with documented quotes from men like Lewis and Clark.  
> 
> I'm just 43 pages into the book and so far it has covered the fur trade.  There is a nice section on beaver trapping.  It talks about the primitive traps and how to make and use them along with the steel traps.  It has a recipe for the "recipe", a sent attractant.
> 
> Anyway, If you can find the book or would like to read mine I'd recommend it.
> 
> Preface:
> ...


It's such a good book I thought I'd bump it.  Has anyone read this book?

----------


## rebel

I think it describes Hopeak, Coot , WE or Trax with Klkak and JM as the NG's.

----------


## DOGMAN

> I think it describes Hopeak, Coot , WE or Trax with Klkak and JM as the NG's.



NG's???  National Guard's...Native Guides....Naked Gigelo's...Numbskull Grunts

----------


## crashdive123

I'd go with Naked Gigelo's :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## DOGMAN

Dang, I was hoping it meant Ninja Gunbattlers

----------


## DOGMAN

thanks, I hope to be heading in the same direction as the aforementioned fellas

----------


## Gray Wolf

I'm still reading Dick Proenneke's journals (1974-1980), it's 500 pages and I find myself going back and rereading different days in his journals. An amazing man!

I posted this in the General Survival area, but here's the link for those who didn't see it.
http://www.nps.gov/history/history/o.../proenneke.pdf

----------


## FVR

Since I drive alot, I do books on tape.  Just finished today, Robert Ludlum, The Tristian Betrayal.

Two weeks back, it was Everast. 

I do one or two books a week, depending on how many tapes.

It's alot better than listening to the ever sickening liberal and conservative talk radio.  By now, I also tire of the playlists on the rock, country, r&b, and heavy metal radio stations.

----------


## laughing beetle

> Since I drive alot, I do books on tape.  Just finished today, Robert Ludlum, The Tristian Betrayal.
> 
> Two weeks back, it was Everast. 
> 
> I do one or two books a week, depending on how many tapes.
> 
> It's alot better than listening to the ever sickening liberal and conservative talk radio.  By now, I also tire of the playlists on the rock, country, r&b, and heavy metal radio stations.


I hear that!!  I have been turning the radio off altogether when I am driving.  I get more thinking done that way... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## bulrush

> Collapse by Jared Diamond, and textbooks.


Didn't he write "Guns, Germs, and Steel"? Fascinating video. 

I recently finished "Blood Music" by Greg Bear. A sci-fi novel set in present times. It's about a guy who makes intelligent bacteria and they take over the US.

----------


## wildWoman

Just finished "Sense and sensibility" by Jane Austen, what a riot...very funny satirical writing. I love the whole obsession with who has how many pounds to live on a year...pounds the currency, not pounds of moose meat.

----------


## trax

I just happened to be passing through the hallway of a hotel recently and there was a Bible laying right there on the floor! So I picked it up and decided to read that, so far it's pretty good, I hope someone makes a movie out of it!

----------


## chiye tanka

Ohhh............. :EEK!:

----------


## FVR

Just started "South" The Endurance Expedition, by Ernest Shackleton.  So far it is pretty good.  The intro, they compare the adventure to Into Thin Air and The Perfect Storm.  Both books that I have already read and thoroughly enjoyed.  Into Thin Air, I not only read, but also listened to on books on tape, twice.

Another good book that I think South falls into it's category is the original account of Moby Dick.  Not the fictional tale of Moby Dick, but the true accounts of a ship that the tale was based on.  I forget the name this very moment.

Now I remember, The Essex.  The true story of what Moby Dick was based on.  Talk about sea survival.

----------


## red lake

Snow Walker's Companion: Winter Camping Skills for the North, apparently the Bible on winter camping

& Tundra by Farley Mowat. It is not actually by Farley Mowat but a collections of journals and logs from those who explored the Tundra region of Canada, Back, MacKenzie, Tyrell and more. Great stories of first contact, in depth survival stories and a few very interesting bits on native fare.

----------


## ryaninmichigan

Ted White and Blue......

----------


## Arsey

The Pale Horseman by Bernard Cornwell. A tale about 9th century Britain in King Alfred's reign.
The latest Renew magazine about alternative technology.
and.....Carbine and Shotgun Speed shooting by Steve Moses. There are NO courses available here to learn that kind of thing so I have to find books about it.

----------


## crashdive123

Do they still allow books about guns in Australia? :EEK!:  :Wink:

----------


## klkak

I just finished reading Louis L'amour's "Galloway"

The first couple chapters are an incredible story of survival in the wilderness.

Here are a couple lines:



> How much can a man endure?  How long could a man continue?  These things I asked myself, for I am a questioning man,  yet even as I asked the answers were there before me.  If he be a man indeed, he must always go on, he must always endure.  Death is an end to torture, to struggle, to suffering, but is also an end to warmth, light, the beauty of a running horse, the smell of damp leaves, of gunpowder, the walk of a woman when she knows someone watches . . . these things, too, are gone.

----------


## Arsey

> Do they still allow books about guns in Australia?


Apparently so. But that's about all !!

I also just picked one up from the Brisbane Gun show (yawn) about Tactical Pistol Shooting by Erik Lawrence. Looks good too.

----------


## Sourdough

"Finite and Infinite Games" (A vision of life as play and possibility) by: James P. Carse

----------


## wildWoman

Just finished "Origins reconsidered" by Richard Leakey and Roger Lewin about the evolution of our species. Interesting and disappointing at the same time; yet more crapola on how animals don't have real emotions and are unable to form ideas and images in their minds. Obviously has no clue about animals and never seen a dog dream in their sleep.

----------


## huntermj

The secret knowledge of water by Craig Childs. The header on the book reads, There are two easy ways to die in the desert thirst and drowning. So far i am enjoying it. He do not so mush tell you where to find water as much as he makes me feel that i am walking with him on his trips into the desert and hes showing me where the water is.

----------


## wareagle69

klkak Galloway was great i like to read Louis allot but i need to put time between his books
right now i am reading Canadian horse magazine latest issue just came in the mail, also my first responder handbook, the encyclopedia of organic gardening, and my gas fitter modules(currently module on venting)

----------


## Blaahvid

Just finished Ayaan Hirsi Ali's autobiography "Infidel". I strongly recommend that everyone reads this book.

----------


## BH206L3

"The Haj" by Leon Uris. Just finished it for the second time. Read all of his books. Sort of late  in the game, picked him up in 2006. Mila 18 is a good one. Of course most of his books are about Israel. Writes very well  Start with "Exodus" or you could just rent the Movie.

----------


## Arsey

For those who are relatively new to handguns and their proper technique I would recommend _Tactical Pistol Shooting by Erik Lawrence_ it is great.

----------


## AVENGED

I Like To Read But I'm ADD With Reading.  I'm Reading Black Hawk Down, Rethinking Evil, I Hope They Serve Beer In Hell.

----------


## Rick

So, with ADD are you like....Duluth Trading Posts has some pretty good deals on right now and .... Yeah, it was cold.

----------


## FVR

Finishing up listening to Ludlum, Apocalypse Watch.  It's about the 4th Reicht.  I think that's how you spell it.

----------


## Runs With Beer

Backwoodsman.

----------


## Stony

a Robert Parker novel
a Intrnational Hunting Magazine
Army News
Backwoodsman
FFG
(one in each room)

----------


## FVR

I prefer FFFG to FFG.

FFG is just too dirty.

----------


## laughing beetle

just finished One Man's Wilderness.  Excellent read.

----------


## A190

Oklahoma Lawman, the story of Heck Thomas
Interesting Bio of an early Okie lawman and recounts of the arrest and shootouts he was involved in............................Course history is my favorite subject

----------


## crashdive123

My latest reading has been the city municipal and zoning codes.  Really exciting stuff......not!

----------


## wareagle69

i am now reading blue prints

----------


## Sourdough

> i am now reading blue prints


Odd, I used to make blue prints, the trick was make them so no one could read them. Also make them so they don't work. For example Ram 28.3750 Dia. goes in Ram housing Bore 28.2500      :Smile:

----------


## wareagle69

now i know where the hospital prints came from, i know every one says this but this is the bigeest cluster fu** i have ever worked on and to think this hospital is supposed to cover northern ontario (look it up kids thats an area bigger than texas)

----------


## huntermj

I just finished reading The Unthinkable by Amanda Ripley, if you liked Deep Survival you will like this book. She looks at the behavior of people in a disaster situation and interviews the people who lived it. This is the best book i have read on the subject yet.

----------


## trax

I'm gonna check those out huntermj, thanks.

----------


## BK-72

Well I like reading fantasy novels, and I just picked up the _The Rise of Solamnia_ series by Douglas Niles. I'm hoping to read all three on my days off over Thanksgiving.

----------


## laughing beetle

am reading Conagher by Louis L'amore

----------


## fishpole

one man's wilderness by david p., good stuff right there guys!

----------


## klkak

The far blue mountains.  By Louis L'amore.

----------


## wareagle69

the latest issue of the backwoodsman

----------


## Rick

When Wilderness was King. A Tale of the Illinois Country by   Randall Parrish. It was first published in 1904.

----------


## Gray Wolf

> the latest issue of the backwoodsman


You're reading over my shoulder again?  :Big Grin:

----------


## laughing beetle

Hanging woman creek - Louis L'amore

----------


## klkak

Just finished "Ride the river" by Louis L'amore

----------


## laughing beetle

"Ride the Dark Trail" was good too, again by Louis L'amore.

----------


## klkak

> "Ride the Dark Trail" was good too, again by Louis L'amore.


I have it. Just haven't read it yet.

----------


## wildWoman

This one I highly, fervently recommend: "North to the night" by Alvah Simon. He and his wife sail up into the Arctic and plan to spend the winter there, frozen into the ice, on the boat. His wife ends up having to leave and he then spends the whole winter (no daylight) by himself. Really interesting what he writes about the effects of endless months alone and the darkness. It is a truly beautifully written book that you can't put down, and he also makes the land, the animals and the people come alive.
Maybe put it on your Christmas wish list?!

----------


## Badawg

I'm reading "Hot,Flat, and Crowded" by Thomas L. Friedman, It's about how the convergence of too many people, and not enough resources, and global warming are going to screw us all.

Also "Cadillac" Desert by Marc Reisner. It's about water policy in the western U.S and about how it already screwed us all into debt and caused uncountable environmental damage to the river sheds of the western U.S.

----------


## laughing beetle

the lonesome gods, by louis l'amore

----------


## AKS

Castner's Cutthroats is an interesting book (IMHO) about the 1st Alaskan Combat Intelligence Platoon (Provisional), also known as Alaskan Scouts.  The book talks about some of their missions and some of the specific survival skills they employed to live through those missions.

----------


## skunkkiller

nov./dec. issuse of backwoodsman mag. can't wait for jan./feb. issuse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## FVR

Pulled out the SAS manual the other night, reviewing the mushroom section.  Not that I'm going to eat any.  

Listening to books on tape, E is for Evidence.  Pretty good.

----------


## chiangmaimav

I work 1 day a week at English language library run by Chiang Mai Community Church. It is only English language library in Chiang Mai, although there are numerous English bookstores. I worked today and picked up the book A Walk in the Woods as mentioned in this forum. It is very good so far. I am also reading The Sand Pebbles about a gunboat in China in ht e 1920's, and The Cambodia File. People in this forum mihgt like Murder on the Iditarod Trail by Sue henry and the Nevada Barr books. As it is a Christian bookstore there are numerous biographies of missionaries in Thailand, Burma etc. which are very good survival stories. I used to subscribe to Black Belt and tactical Knives in the US but shipping to here is expensive and unreliable. Once in a while I find some local muay thai books translated into English.

----------


## chiangmaimav

I worked at library today and found some interesting books. One called Nibbled to Death by Ducks, by Tim Cahill, has numerous survival related stories, icluding a very good one about building an ice cave. It is funny like the Bill Bryson book. I also picked up Young Men and Fire about a famous forest fire in Montana which killed 9 firefighters, and Isaac's Storm, about the hurricane which destroyed Galveston in 1900. Also Into Thin Air about climbing Mt. Everest and an Ernest Hemingway novel about hunting lions in Africa.

----------


## reluctantpawn

I read Charlie Ritchie's Backwoodsman

I am also reading the newist edition of Steal This Book it has some very interesting ideas particularly on urban survival and life on the road.

I thought Wilderness Way was extinct shortly after Christopher Nygeres took it over. He is superb with many of his skills.

reluctantpawn

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I started reading the book Primitive Skills and Crafts, An Outdoorsman's Guide to Shelters, Tools, Tracking, Survival and More by Richard and Linda Jamison, published 2007.

A very good book on primitive skills, but also a great first chapter on human development. The price is nice as well, only $12.95 retail. Highly recommended for your libraries.

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Primitive-Skil...pr_product_top

----------


## crashdive123

> I started reading the book Primitive Skills and Crafts, An Outdoorsman's Guide to Shelters, Tools, Tracking, Survival and More by Richard and Linda Jamison, published 2007.
> 
> A very good book on primitive skills, but also a great first chapter on human development. The price is nice as well, only $12.95 retail. Highly recommended for your libraries.
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/Primitive-Skil...pr_product_top


Ha Ha.  I just ordered that book from Amazon (last Thursday).  I haven't received it yet.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

It,s a very good book, you wont be disappointed!

----------


## crashdive123

Great!  Looking forward to reading it.

----------


## crashdive123

The book actually came in today. With sections titled:

Land:  Buying It - Building On It
Energy From Wood, Water, Wind, and Sun
Raising Your Own Vegetables, Fruit, And Livestock
Enjoying Your Harvest The Year Round
Skills And Crafts For House and Homestead
Recreation At Home And In The Wild

Looking forward to it.

----------


## pgvoutdoors

crash, That sounds different from the book I have?

----------


## crashdive123

OOPS - My bad - this is called Back To Basics - A Complete Guide To Traditional Skills.  When I looked at my Amazon list, Primative Skills and Crafts was on the recommendation list.  I guess I'll have to take a look at that one too.....after all, Amazon can't be wrong.....can it?

----------


## pgvoutdoors

I just checked, and that is definitely not the same book.  The first couple of chapters are:
Our Human Family
The Ultimate Weapon
Old Finnish Hunting and Fishing Techniques
Primitive Process Potery

----------


## pgvoutdoors

OK, I think you'll like this one too

----------


## skunkkiller

The Willderness War. By Allan W. Eckert

----------


## rebel

I just finished reading The Mountain Men.    

There were illustrations of their gear and how they were made if made in the field.
Moccasins, boats, cups and powder horns, etc.

One interesting fact I didn't know was the Apache arrows.  The arrows were made from hollow reads with hardwood inserts.  The reason for this was,  if you tried to pull out the arrow it would break off.

I recommend this book.

----------


## ClayPick

That’s really interesting about the arrow! Just finished,” In the Company of Crows and Ravens” also, “Water- The Fate Of Our Most Precious Resource”. Right now I’m reading “Handbook of the Canadian Rockies” and “Alone In The Wilderness is in the mail”.

----------


## chiangmaimav

I just finsihed the book Young Men and Fire by Norman MacLean. It was about the mann Gulch fire in Montana. It is very exciting and tragic story but also very informative about forest fires and how to survive them.

----------


## Stairman

Natural cures by Kevin Trudeau.

----------


## klkak

I just finished Louis L'amours "Lando" and now I'm reading Louis L'amours "Lonely on the mountain".  His books are full of brass tacks survival.

----------


## doug1980

Just bought Les Stroud's book "Survive"  So far very informative.

----------


## wareagle69

wildflowers and trees of the algonquin park

----------


## A190

a second printing of the 1909 book "the southern Cheyenne, a history"
also The west point atlas of WW I

I know boring stuff...............

----------


## RBB

The Emmigrants and Unto a New Land by Vilhelm Moberg.  

Alarming to note the skills and resolve - so sadly lacking in most people today - required to settle a new land.

----------


## MCBushbaby

A Light in August - Faulker

and then

The Time Machine

----------


## chiangmaimav

True at First Light by Ernest Hemingway and The Sand Pebbles.

----------


## chiangmaimav

I just finished Ernest Hemingway's last book, True at First Light, based on his experience lion hunting in Africa. Very good story for people who like hunting and wildlife.

----------


## Sourdough

I just reread "For whom the Bell Tolls"

----------


## chiangmaimav

Funny thing is I just put some books together about 10 minutes ago to lend to old British guy to read and one was For Whom the Bell Tolls.

----------


## red lake

The Cabin by Hap Wilson
Deep Water by James Raffan
Lure of Far Away Places by Herb Pohl
Paddle to the Arctic by Don Starkell
Into the Wild Jon Krakauer

All amazing books with different aspects of survival. Some were successful and some were not but all the above stories are true accounts.

----------


## ride_gnu

Walden By Thoreau

"It makes little difference wether you are tied to a farm, or the county jail"

----------


## trax

"Anarchism" George Woodcock

----------


## crashdive123

The Purpose Driven Life by Rick Warren.

----------


## tacticalguy

The Keys of Hell, by Jack Higgns

----------


## tsitenha

Websters new compact format dictionary, whattt its a book.

----------


## dougz

> Just bought Les Stroud's book "Survive" So far very informative.


Just got it from the library..

It's good, but if you've seen all the Episodes of Survivorman, you've read the book..   :Smile:

----------


## chiangmaimav

Voice of the Night by Dean Koontz

----------


## A190

Shop Manuel for  1954 Chevrolet/transmission section..........

----------


## CreekWalker

Unmentionable Cuisine by Calvin W. Schwabe

Fried tomato hornworms and grasshoppers with a few earthworms thrown in.
Yummy :EEK!:

----------


## welderguy

Where there is no doctor by david Werner
revised edition

----------


## FVR

Tales of the Mountain Men.

Next in line is Jim Beckwourth.

----------


## laughing beetle

One man's wilderness, again...

----------


## Sourdough

Ski-doo Skandic, SWT Operator's Guide.....

----------


## Riverrat

Just got the new copies of Countryside and Backwoodsmen....good reading in both.

----------


## A190

Bill Tilghman a  Frontier Law man

----------


## MCBushbaby

I've been trying to get through A Light in August by Faulkner but with work and weekends exploring Boston, I haven't gone through 10 pages since November.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

Re-reading a book called "CREEKER" by Linda Scott DeRosier mainly because I knew everyone mentioned in the book plus dated the author's sister. Brings back a lot of memories in her autobiography and gives an accurate account of growing up in Eastern KY, better times but she tells it like it was and names names.

----------


## RBB

Some old book printed in 1932 about Colonial furniture, clothing, belongings.  Interesting in that it shows how common folks clothing changed over the years as they delt with their local situation in America - though Europe always had a strong influence on fashion.

----------


## Aurelius95

I like how Cliff Notes advertises on this thread.  :Smile:

----------


## endurance

I can never read just one book at a time.  Strange habit of mine, but I'm usually listening to one audiobook a week on my commute and 3-4 other paper books when the mood strikes me for either brain food or escape.

Just bought Cormic McCarthy's The Road on CD, so I'll be listening to that on the way to and from work for the next week or two.

Body Mind Mastery by Dan Millman (about 50 pages in, good, but not equal to some of his other stuff)
The Science of Happiness by Stefan Klein (first chapter, fair to good)
Sport Psychology for Cyclists by Saul Miller & Peggy Maass Hill (about 1/3 in, work related and fair to good)
Patriots by James Wesley Rawles (stuck at about 60 pages in and may not pick it up again.  Difficult to read, too much ultraconservative Christianity, and way too much misogyny).
Survive! by Les Stroud (just purchased and next on my list to start)
The Resiliency Advantage by Al Siebert (just started)
98.6 Degrees by Cody Lundin (about 1/3-1/2 in, good, _however_, it's written for someone without basic knowledge that I gained years ago reading Bradford Angier and Tom Brown.  It's also oriented toward a younger generation and I find some of his graphics and style distracting)

----------


## checksix

I'm with Endurance, I always have several books and magazines going. Currently:

The Shack - just past the part about his daughter's abduction, which really twisted me up. Now onto the healing...
The latest American Rifleman magazine.
Ice Limit (Lincoln Childs)
Quantico (Bear)
The Spring 2009 Park Seed Catalog!
Silent America (Whittle) a book of his essays.
Beyond Fear (Bruce Schneier)

Recently re-read Atlas Shrugged (Rand) which now reads like current events.
Just finished Blood Meridian (Cormac McCarthy) now ready for The Road!

----------


## Ted Foureagles

> Collapse by Jared Diamond, and textbooks.


Just finished "*Collapse*" after reading Diamond's "*Guns, Germs & Steel*" (which I swiped from my Dear Li'l Brother, dean o' peace studies).  Good reads both, though I think he tends to become just a wee bit over-enamoured of his own notions and misses things.

Currently reading "*The Fall*" by Steve Taylor -- about the change in psychology of human beans as they evolved from hunter-gatherer societies to syphilisation.  Goofy writing, interesting subject.  Also reading "*Bad Money*" by Kevin Philips -- talking about dynamics & history of the current (book is a year old) economic situation.  Money is about the last thing I care about, but I'll read anything Phillips writes.  And re-reading Joseph Campbell's "*The Hero With A Thousand Faces*".  Read it once some many decades back, and decided to slog through it again.

}}}}

----------


## Runs With Beer

South Moon Under, MARJORIE KINNAN RAWLINGS.

----------


## tonester

just bought the Zombie Survival Guide. haha funny stuff

----------


## chiangmaimav

Journey to the Center of the Earth by Jules Verne, Paradise Hotel by Martha Grimes  and Far Eastern Tales by Somerset Maugham

----------


## smoke

I notices you read 98.6 have you read Cody Lundins 2nd book its a pretty good read. And informitive. His school is in the area where I live

----------


## smoke

I am currently reading Eyes of Eagle by William Johnstone its a great series

----------


## Arkansas_Ranger

Interpreting our Heritage

----------


## chiangmaimav

Am currently reading Tony Hillerman novel The Fallen Man. It is a very good story about navajo cops in New mexico, although in one section he writes that the Indian lieutenant takes the safety off his .38 revolver, which of course is inaccurate. if you discount these errors, it is a good mystery.

----------


## Beans

> although in one section he writes that the Indian lieutenant takes the safety off his .38 revolver,


Unless he has one of the "NEW" S&W  :fuk2: and uses the key.

----------


## klkak

I am currently reading "Moose Dropping & Other Crimes Against Nature"
Funny Stories from Alaska
By Tom Brennan.




> A snowmachine threw its driver near Selawik, then took off by itself, nobody at the controls, and sped across ten miles of rough country.  The local folks rejected the theory of a stuck throttle.  They decided the machine was inhabited by an evil spirit and burned it.





> A CHEECHAKO (an Alaskan newcomer) charged into the hardware store and cornered the salesman who had sold him his chainsaw.
>     "I've been trying to cut wood for three days with this thing and it doesn't work worth a damn.  I can cut wood faster with a plain old handsaw".
>     "Let me see it," the salesman said, reaching for the chainsaw.  The cheechako followed the salesman into the back room and watched as the man removed the spark plugs and rubbed the contacts with a cloth.
>     "The plugs look clean as new," the sales man said, then yanked the saw's started cord.  The chainsaw roared to life.
>     The cheechako covered his ears with his hands and shouted,  "What's that noise?"

----------


## Mountaintrekker

World made by hand by James Howard Kuntsler

----------


## Barefoot

"young men and fire" by norman maclean who is better known for "a river runs through it".

from publishers weekly.....

On Aug. 5, 1949, 16 Forest Service smoke jumpers landed at a fire in remote Mann Gulch, Mont. Within an hour, 13 were dead or irrevocably burned, caught in a "blowup"--a rare explosion of wind and flame. The late Maclean, author of the acclaimed A River Runs Through It , grew up in western Montana and worked for the Forest Service in his youth. He visited the site of the blowup; for the next quarter century, the tragedy haunted him. In 1976 he began a serious study of the fire, one that occupied the last 14 years of his life. He enlisted the aid of fire experts, survivors, friends in the Forest Service and reams of official documents. The result is an engrossing account of human fallibility and natural violence. The tragedy was a watershed in Forest Service training--knowledge and techniques have since been improving--and this work will interest Maclean's many admirers. Photos not seen by PW. 30,000 first printing.

sort of like "into the wild" or "into thin air".

enjoy!

----------


## chiangmaimav

I also read Young men and Fire and it was a great book. I am currently reading Into Thin Air.  For people iterested in alaskan history, I also have a book called The Thousand Mile War, by Brian Garfield. which is about battles fought in Alaska during World War ll.
As for the revolver with the safety, I know what you mean, but this book was written in 1993, which I believe was before Smith and Wesson came out with safety locked revolvers.

----------


## woodsman86

I just finished "Extreme Measures" by Vince Flynn. It's about a CIA super agent that goes around killing terrorist and corrupt policticians. Crazy thing is he started the series and talked about the threat to the US before 9/11 ever happened.

Now I moving on to Intro to Forestry and some other college class.

----------


## Dennis

Reading “Camp Life in the Woods and the Tricks of Trapping” Originally published in 1881.

Never seen a book with so many traps in it.

----------


## wildography

what am I reading "wilderness survival" related?

I just finished reading "Advanced Fugitive" by Kenn Abaygo.  It was pretty good... most of it is common sense and experience, mixed with a bit of wisdom... but, it was worth reading... not worth buying, but worth reading.

I've also looked at a few different "survival" web sites... most of them have some OK advice... some better than others... like anything else, you try to learn the good, reject the bad...

----------


## laughing beetle

Alas Babylon, by Pat Frank.  The t.v. show Jericho was based on this book, which is set in 1950's cold war era.

----------


## chiangmaimav

I just started reading a very good survival book called The Man Who Walked Through Time, about the first man who hiked through the entire Grand Canyon. Also I am reading In the Presence of My Enemies, by Gracia Burnham, who was kidnapped and held hostage in Phillipine jungle by terrorists.

----------


## chiangmaimav

I just finished reading a book people on forum might enjoy. It is called The Purification Ceremony by mark T. Sullivan. it is an exciting story about deer hunters being stalked by a psycho killer in British Columbia. The main character is a native American woman and there is much information about deer hunting as well as exciting action.

----------


## Scoobywan

I've gotten into the books by Tom Brown Jr. lately... what I've read so far:

The Tracker
Case Files of the Tracker
Field Guide to Nature Observation and Tracking 

I'm almost done with Grandfather
and have The Way of the Scout waiting to be read

I like the way his books aren't just about survival or tracking, but also incorporate the spiritual aspect of the wilderness.  Even if you're one of those people who say he's full of sh*t, and this stuff didn't really happen to him, he's still a very good writer and is worth reading.

----------


## Styric

I am currently reading:

"The Road" by Cormac McCarthy

----------


## Ken

I'm hungry because I'm currently reading: http://www.thecapitalgrille.com/menu...inCourses.asp?

----------


## doug1980

Just bought into the wild hope it's good.

----------


## Amazon

I just started "Fear Less" by Gavin De Becker. He also the #1 best seller
"The Gift of Fear".

----------


## Norse&Native

"The Complete Tracker" by Len McDougall

----------


## grundle

"The complete guide to country living: A discursive dictionary"

One of the best informational books I have read.  Not only does it describe methodology, but it also gives a list of books AND websites where you can find more information on any particular subject discussion.  It has been elevated to one of the "must have's" in my collection.

It focuses mainly on agriculture methods (gardening), raising animals, and preserving food.  I think that many of these subjects are, by proxy, important for a good survivalist (should things be more long term than we expect.)

----------


## Scratch

I just bought these books The Vegetable Gardeners Bible and Saving Seeds and Preserving the Harvest.  I am reading them in order of necessity, starting with the Vegetable Gardners Bible.

----------


## grundle

> I just bought these books The Vegetable Gardeners Bible and Saving Seeds and Preserving the Harvest.  I am reading them in order of necessity, starting with the Vegetable Gardners Bible.


Can you post some sort of review of that when you get a chance?

----------


## Ken

> Can you post some sort of review of that when you get a chance?


Send copies.  Q.C. will do it!  :Yawn:

----------


## bulrush

I just ordered these on Amazon: 
"Wildwood Wisdom"
by Ellsworth Jaeger

"The Field and Forest Handy Book: New Ideas for Out of Doors (Nonpareil Book, 94.)"
by Daniel Carter Beard; David R. Godine

"Woodcraft and Camping"
by George W. Sears Nessmuk;

----------


## grundle

> I just ordered these on Amazon: 
> "Wildwood Wisdom"
> by Ellsworth Jaeger
> 
> "The Field and Forest Handy Book: New Ideas for Out of Doors (Nonpareil Book, 94.)"
> by Daniel Carter Beard; David R. Godine
> 
> "Woodcraft and Camping"
> by George W. Sears Nessmuk;


That Nessmuk book is really good.  I think it is what got me interested in wilderness survival so long ago.  Great read, he really brings the reality of it to the reader.

----------


## FVR

I am almost finished Tales of the Mountain Men, then I am switching gears to Mario Puzo's The Godfather.

Yeh........need to get in touch with my Italian roots......Fugetaboutit!

----------


## rebel

The Traditional Bowyer's Bible vol.1

----------


## chiangmaimav

I am currently reading The River's Tale, which isa bout a guy who spent a year travelling the Mekong River. It is a pretty good travel book. Also reading Behind the Lines by W E B Griffin.

----------


## Styric

> The Traditional Bowyer's Bible vol.1


Great books! I have all of them.

----------


## Styric

Anyone have literature on Polynesian survival techniques. New Zealand, Hawaii, Samoa, etc.?

----------


## tennecedar

I just finished ETUK, The Eskimo Hunter. copyright 1950 by Miriam MacMillan.
Wonderful read. Anyone wishes to read it, send me ( pm ) your shipping info and I'll mail it to you. When it gets there it's yours to keep or pass on. I have a few other titles i'd do the same with.

----------


## endurance

Just finished Life as we Knew it on audio book by Susan Pfeffer.  Absolute crap.  I can't recommend against wasting your time more than steering clear of this book.  The story line is unbelievable, their response to the crisis is unrealistic, the author did no research on her topic, and I gained nothing out of reading it.

Just before that I read Slavomir Rawicz's The Long Walk on audio CD.  An amazing story of human endurance of a group of men escaping a Siberian prison camp during WWII.  An awe inspiring, apparently true story that had me sitting in my car after my commute every evening just to get to the end of the chapter.  I strongly recommend it for both the excellent story telling and for the insight of understanding just how far human endurance can be pushed.

Currently reading The Long Emergency by James Kunstler.  It's not as readable as his novel, A World Made by Hand (which I highly recommend), but it is very well researched and almost like reading prophecy.  The reason I say that is it was published in 2005 and since that time several of his predictions have come true to a T.  Things like the housing and mortgage crisis, the spike in oil prices followed by a rapid crash in oil prices, and the depening recession that follows both events.  It's a tad dry, but very informative.  I'm about 75-100 pages in currently, but going slow.

Also reading The Survivors Club by Ben Sherwood.  No clue, haven't even opened the jacket yet, but I plan on getting started this weekend.  Looks a bit like Deep Survival from the book jacket; a survival psychology book.

Currently on audio book I'm listening to Ayn Rand's Atlas Shrugged.  Everyone I knew in college read it and loved it, some folks in other forums recommended it, but I'm half way through and not sure what's to love about it.  If it weren't an audio book, I would have set it down about five chapters ago.  Fortunately, audio books are my cure for a long commute and I seem to care less about what I'm reading, just so long as it's something.

----------


## Rick

An interesting book by Roland Mueser titled Long Distance Hiking: Lessons from the Appalachian Trail. The guy through hiked the trail in 1989 and handed out questionnaires to other hikers about what kind of gear they used and a whole lot of other stuff. 72 questions in all. He had a section on water purification that I thought everyone might find interesting because we all shout the benefits of treating our water with chlorine. Remember, too, this was 1989.

  Water treatment/purification: 59% of hikers never  treated or purified water, or did it rarely. Also, the majority of hikers (57%)  simply used iodine. The highest rate of people that became ill used chlorine,  while the lowest was the iodine users; in the middle is the filtering, boiling,  and no treatment crowd. But, other than the chlorine crowd with a 75% illness  rate, the rest all come within a few points away from each other's average at  about 29.25%.

75% of the chlorine users got sick! I was shocked. Thought you might want to know. 

Also, the most reliable stoves used? Alcohol with a 0% fail rate. Pretty hard to beat that.

----------


## FVR

Just inserted before The Godfather a quick read......The Raggedy *** Marines by Capt. William C. Moore.

Good read, filing it next to Chesty's bio.

----------


## crashdive123

"One Second After" by William Forstchen.  About halfway through it - life after an EMP.  It's a novel, but does not seem to be out of the realm of possibilities.  Makes me want to stock up a bit more.

----------


## Beans

The last two books I finished were:
*One Ranger* and *One Ranger Again* 

These book are memiors of Texas Ranger H. Joaquin Jackson.

I am amost finished with *Trigger Men* by Hans Halberstadt a story about Our Military Snipers

----------


## tennecedar

This week I read Tracking & The Art Of Seeing, How To Read Animal Tracks & Sign by Paul Rezendes.

----------


## chiye tanka

Newest issue of Tactical Knives.

----------


## ClayPick

The Golden Spruce: A True Story of Myth, Madness and Greed

----------


## mountain mama

Making the Best of Basics by James Talmage Stevens

tennecedar, is that book any good?

----------


## Rick

Uh, nothing.

----------


## FLtoAK05

"The Mystery of the Cache Creek Murders-A True Story", by Roberta Sheldon.

In late 1939, the bodies of four miners were found in the northern part of what was called the Cache Creek district, at the end of what is today the Petersville Road. 

I've traveled this area and it's interesting going to some of the old sites/creeks where this took place.

----------


## tennecedar

> Making the Best of Basics by James Talmage Stevens
> 
> tennecedar, is that book any good?


Yes Ma'am, I enjoyed it. Since posting, a forum member wanted it and I shipped it off. He said he received it. 

This week I'm reading Rodale's Book of Hints, Tips, & Everyday Wisdom.

----------


## FVR

Finished the The Raggedy *** Marines by Capt. William C. Moore.

One chapt. left on Tales of the Mountain Men.

Pulled out The Dangerous Book for Boys and just picked up In Harms Way aka the sinking of the USS Indianapolis.  Then on to The Godfather.

----------


## mountain mama

FVR if you have any sons, nephews, or whatnot, you will LOVE the Dangerous Book for Boys!

----------


## tacticalguy

Now I am reading "Temple of the Winds" by Terry Goodkind. It's the fourth book of the Sword of truth series. There's also a show on the books, called "Legend of the Seeker.  You might of heard of it.

----------


## Lorna

I'm getting ready to read Going to Seed. It's receipes for wild plants and a identifying book with color photos.

----------


## endurance

The Survivor's Club is turning out to be a pretty kick butt book on the psychology of survival.  I'm thoroughly impressed.  It starts very similarly to Deep Survival, but turns in a different direction about 1/3 in.  I personally really liked Deep Survival, so I enjoyed the first part immensely.  Then, rather than getting into all the neuropsychology stuff that Gonzales does, he goes into why luck isn't necessarily luck.  Very interesting stuff with actually solid, double blind, peer reviewed research on luck.  I'm not done with it yet, but I did want to update the group as I think it's a very valuable book on the subject.

I also finished We Die Alone.  Another WWII escape survival story along the same lines as The Long Walk, but rather than being about his group's independence and periless journey to get to safety, he has a long list of people to be thankful for.  He really did depend entirely on others to survive for much of his journey.  Good, but if you have a choice between We Die Alone and The Long Walk, The Long Walk wins.

I've ordered several more books that were recommended by a friend who I recently discovered reads a lot of the same kind of books.  I'll keep you updated as I get the chance.

I do a lot of audiobooks on my commute, does anyone else here?  If so, any interest in an exchange of audiobooks at any point?  I'm more than willing to loan and possibly sell some of mine.  Not all are on topic here, but many are or are in some way.  Here's a partial list of what I have on CD or tape (with format and my grade):

We Die Alone (currently loaned out so I don't have the author's name) CD B
The Long Walk, Slavomir Rawicz- CD A
Lone Survivor, Marcus Luttrell- CD F (sorry, too far right & too much exaggeration/gloating for me)
Red Sky in Mourning, Tami Ashcroft- CD B+ (great story, kind of a bad reading)
Mind Body Mastery, Dan Millman- Tape B
Way of the Peaceful Warrior, Dan Millman- CD B+
Lucifer's Hammer, Larry Niven- Tape A
Great World Religions: Islam, John Swanson- Tape C+ (research for work)
The Kite Runner, Khaled Hosseini-CD B (not on topic)
A Thousand Splendid Suns, Khaled Hosseini- CD A- (not necessarily on topic, but good)
Blink, Malcolm Gladwell-CD B 
Outliers, Malcolm Gladwell-CD C
I Am America (and so can you), Stephen Colbert-CD B-
Sway: the irresistable pull of irrational behavior, Ori Brafman- CD B
The Post American World, Fareed Zakaria-CD D 
The World Without Us, Alan Weisman-CD B

I have a lot more but that's what's within reach at the moment.  PM me if you're interested.  Right now I'm trying to track down a copy of Touching The Void on CD or Tape.

----------


## mountain mama

I just picked up "MUSHROOMS of Idaho and the Pacific Northwest" by Edmund E. Tylutki
and "Tom Brown's Guide to Wild Edible and Medicinal Plants" at the library

----------


## Schleprok

Rereading some old favorites
The Foxfire book series and
Old Mother Earth News Magazines

----------


## chiangmaimav

Lord of the Bow, which is about Genghis Khan, and a Vietnam war novel called Up Country.

----------


## Rick

Wait!? Two books at once? Doesn't that sort of read like, "Genghis Khan stood before his people and said, 'Attack the Viet Cong!". Or something like that?

----------


## talon

The Nazis: A warning from history..

Next on the list is

Angels and Demons and Mein Kampf

----------


## Lorna

I'm in the process of reading Complete Guide to Herbal Medicines and also the Camping and Woodcraft book by Horace Kephart. Both books very good so far.

----------


## talon

> mein kampf + picture of you = scary.
> 
> Are you adhering to neo-nazi sentiments or something ?
> 
> Is it Talon as in the talons of an eagle ?



Haha, yeah' as in the Talons of an eagle..  No i'm not a neo-nazi, although I am a blonde hair blue eyed German.  

I'm guessing you saw the picture of me holding the baby on the motorcycle?  Well the baby's name is Talon.. Mines Tommy (Thomas Frederick)..  I assumed Tommy would be taken, so I chose his name as my username.  I just like reading about history and find my German history to be very interesting.. Hitler was a brilliant man it's interesting learning about how he thought and some of the meaning in his antics.

----------


## Rick

Hmmm. Define brilliant. As in let's cause a world war and slaughter millions of innocent folks brilliant or let's see if we can dominate the world for 1000 years brilliant?

----------


## crashdive123

> I just like reading about history and find my German history to be very interesting.. Hitler was a brilliant man it's interesting learning about how he thought and some of the meaning in his antics.


I find German history very interesting as well.  Because of the man that you call brilliant, I never met most of my family.  They were executed by this brilliant man.

----------


## Rick

See, you sorta have to define it from the outset. I think I'll go with I'm going to start an army and have them march funny brilliant. But I also like I'm going to wear a stupid mustache brilliant. This is so hard. Oh, I know, I'll have everyone talk in German brilliant. That's a good one.

----------


## Ken

> Hitler was a brilliant man it's interesting learning about how he thought and some of the meaning in his antics.


You gotta' be sh*ttin' me!!!!   :Sneaky2:   He was a psychopath.  Evil and depraved to the core of his existence.  How he thought?  Anyone who thinks the way he did is one sick b@stard and deserves nothing more than painful execution.  I only wish we had the BOMB six years earlier........

Wars start when cultures, nations, and religions believe that they are superior to everyone else who they view as mere animals.

Want my idea of who should be eliminated?  The answer is simple:  anyone who believes that he/she is better than the rest of us and feels it's their right to take our lives, liberty, or property.  End of rant.

----------


## talon

Even though it was evil look what he accomplished.  Just the way he took power as chancelor was brilliant.  The way he manipulated the German people was brilliant.  Hitlers rise in power is part of our history.  A bad part, but so was the Genghis Kahn which I also find interesting.  

I define him brilliant because of his success.  I agree what he did was terrible, but trying to understand his madness is something I find interesting.

Mein Kampf may not be for you, but I would still recomend the first book i mention "Nazis: A lesson from History"  It's a very good read.

please dont mistake my curiosity for something it's not I am in no way trying to justify anything he did or say he was a better man than he was.

----------


## Ken

> Even though it was evil look what he accomplished.  Just the way he took power as chancelor was brilliant.  The way he manipulated the German people was brilliant.  Hitlers rise in power is part of our history.  A bad part, but so was the Genghis Kahn which I also find interesting.  
> 
> I define him brilliant because of his success.  I agree what he did was terrible, but trying to understand his madness is something I find interesting.
> 
> Mein Kampf may not be for you, but I would still recomend the first book i mention "Nazis: A lesson from History"  It's a very good read.
> 
> please dont mistake my curiosity for something it's not I am in no way trying to justify anything he did or say he was a better man than he was.


I've read _Mein Kampf_.  I've read the _Communist Manifesto_ by Marx and Engels.  I've read Mao's _Red Book. _ I've read _My Life_ by Castro.  Why?  Not because I buy into that crap, but because I WANT TO KNOW HOW MY ENEMY THINKS.

I suppose that you believe Charles Manson was brilliant too, huh?

Learn your history.  Understand WHY Germany "accepted" that madman as it's leader.  Understand the Treaty of Versailles.  Understand that Hitler persuaded the hungry minority and intimidated the rest.  Understand that he ruled using murdering thugs and not reason. 

Success?  You think Hitler was successful???  Then after you find an acceptable definition of "Brilliant" look up the word "Successful."

When you're done, look up the Balfour Declaration.

Look at what that madman destroyed!!!

_"I will insist the Hebrews have [contributed] more to civilize men than any other nation. If I was an atheist and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations  They are the most glorious nation that ever inhabited this Earth. The Romans and their empire were but a bubble in comparison to the Jews. They have given religion to three-quarters of the globe and have influenced the affairs of mankind more and more happily than any other nation, ancient or modern." _ John Adams, Second President of the United States (From a letter to F. A. Van der Kemp [Feb. 16, 1808] Pennsylvania Historical Society)

----------


## Ken

Talon, here's just one thing Hitler destroyed - LIVES!

Did you know that the global Jewish population is approximately 14,000,000.   Only FOURTEEN MILLION or about 0.02% of the world's population. They have received the following Nobel Prizes:   

*Literature*: 
1910 - Paul Heyse 
1927 - Henri Bergson 
1958 - Boris Pasternak 
1966 - Shmuel Yosef Agnon 
1966 - Nelly Sachs 
1976 - Saul Bellow 
1978 - Isaac Bashevis Singer 
1981 - Elias Canetti 
1987 - Joseph Brodsky 
1991 - Nadine Gordimer 

*World   Peace*:
1911 - Alfred Fried 
1911 - Tobias Michael Carel Asser 
1968 - Rene Cassin 
1973 - Henry Kissinger 
1978 - Menachem Begin 
1986 - Elie Wiesel 
1994 - Shimon Peres 
1994 - Yitzhak Rabin   

*Physics*: 
1905 - Adolph Von Baeyer 
1906 - Henri Moissan 
1907 - Albert Abraham Michelson 
1908 - Gabriel Lippmann 
1910 - Otto Wallach 
1915 - Richard Willstaetter 
1918 - Fritz Haber 
1921 - Albert Einstein 
1922 - Niels Bohr 
1925 - James Franck 
1925 - Gustav Hertz 
1943 - Gustav Stern 
1943 - George Charles de Hevesy 
1944 - Isidor Issac Rabi 
1952 - Felix Bloch 
1954 - Max Born 
1958 - Igor Tamm 
1959 - Emilio Segre 
1960 - Donald A. Glaser 
1961 - Robert Hofstadter 
1961 - Melvin Calvin 
1962 - Lev Davidovich Landau 
1962 - Max Ferdinand Perutz 
1965 - Richard Phillips Feynman 
1965 - Julian Schwinger 
1969 - Murray Gell-Mann 
1971 - Dennis Gabor 
1972 - William Howard Stein 
1973 - Brian David Josephson 
1975 - Benjamin Mottleson 
1976 - Burton Richter 
1977 - Ilya Prigogine 
1978 - Arno Allan Penzias 
1978 - P eter L Kapitza 
1979 - Stephen Weinberg 
1979 - Sheldon Glashow 
1979 - Herbert Charles Brown 
1980 - Paul Berg 
1980 - Walter Gilbert 
1981 - Roald Hoffmann 
1982 - Aaron Klug 
1985 - Albert A. Hauptman 
1985 - Jerome Karle 
1986 - Dudley R. Herschbach 
1988 - Robert Huber 
1988 - Leon Lederman 
1988 - Melvin Schwartz 
1988 - Jack Steinberger 
1989 - Sidney Altman 
1990 - Jerome Friedman 
1992 - Rudolph Marcus 
1995 - Martin Perl 
2000 - Alan J. Heeger   

*Economics*: 
1970 - Paul Anthony Samuelson 
1971 - Simon Kuznets 
1972 - Kenneth Joseph Arrow 
1975 - Leonid Kantorovich 
1976 - Milton Friedman 
1978 - Herbert A. Simon 
1980 - Lawrence Robert Klein 
1985 - Franco Modigliani 
1987 - Robert M. Solow 
1990 - Harry Markowitz 
1990 - Merton Miller 
1992 - Gary Becker 
1993 - Robert Fogel   

*Medicine*: 
1908 - Elie Metchnikoff 
1908 - Paul Erlich 
1914 - Robert Barany 
1922 - Otto Meyerhof 
1930 - Karl Landsteiner 
1931 - Otto Warburg 
1936 - Otto Loewi 
1944 - Joseph Erlanger 
1944 - Herb ert Spencer Gasser 
1945 - Ernst Boris Chain 
1946 - Hermann Joseph Muller 
1950 - Tadeus Reichstein 
1952 - Selman Abraham Waksman 
1953 - Hans Krebs 
1953 - Fritz Albert Lipmann 
1958 - Joshua Lederberg 
1959 - Arthur Kornberg 
1964 - Konrad Bloch 
1965 - Francois Jacob 
1965 - Andre Lwoff 
1967 - George Wald 
1968 - Marshall W. Nirenberg 
1969 - Salvador Luria 
1970 - Julius Axelrod 
1970 - Sir Bernard Katz 
1972 - Gerald Maurice Edelman 
1975 - Howard Martin Temin 
1976 - Baruch S. Blumberg 
1977 - Roselyn Sussman Yalow 
1978 - Daniel Nathans 
1980 - Baruj Benacerraf 
1984 - Cesar Milstein 
1985 - Michael Stuart Brown 
1985 - Joseph L. Goldstein 
1986 - Stanley Cohen [& Rita Levi-Montalcini] 
1988 - Gertrude Elion 
1989 - Harold Varmus 
1991 - Erwin Neher 
1991 - Bert Sakmann 
1993 - Richard J. Robert s 
1993 - Phillip Sharp 
1994 - Alfred Gilman 
1995 - Edward B. Lewis 

TOTAL: 129 ONE HUNDRED TWENTY NINE!  And still counting.........

----------


## Ken

Talon, 

regardless of your feelings about Hitler in the last century or the crisis between Israel and the Palestinians and Arab neighbors today, and even if you believe there is more culpability on Israel 's part, the following two sentences really say it all: 

_If the Arabs put down their weapons today, there would be no more violence. 

If the Jews put down their weapons today, there would be no more Israel._

----------


## Schleprok

We may be reading too much into Talon's post. I believe he's trying to tell us he agrees with everyone here about Hitler being the southern exposure of a north bound mule. But, the rest of it I still haven't quite digested. 
Talon, take a moment. 
Think it out, and put it into the correct words. 
and please, write slowly so I can keep up...

----------


## mountain mama

I dunno, Schleprok, I don't think I wanna read anymore

----------


## acestor

Unfortunately history will repeat itself; it always does as we fail to learn its lesson. Looking around today, we see "brilliant" dictators very much alive and who have or who are getting nuclear weapons.

I picked up "The Great Deluge" by Douglas Brinkley in a used book sale and am half way through it. Douglas Brinkley is a historian and lived in New Orleans during Hurricane Katrina. His description of this tragedy; how the authorities totally collapsed; the mistakes made; and how some heroes emerged among a sea of incompetents is stunning. It is a large book but worth reading.

----------


## Rick

I understood what Talon was saying from the get go. Or thought I did. I also understand the curiosity to learn what drives men like that. In fact, it's important to understand men like that, to whatever degree we can, so we can spot them more easily in the future. I think brilliant is the wrong word, though. A lot of men (and some women) have ruled by fear and intimidation. That isn't brilliance but tyranny. 

Once you finish Mein Kampf, you might try a read like "Hitler's Empire - How the Nazis Ruled Europe". You'll see not only how they built their power base but how they lost it as well. You will also get a glimpse of what Europe might have been like if they had been allowed to continue their domination. 

Hitler made a lot of military, political and social mistakes. That they occurred over a relatively short span of time and beneath the dark veil of WWII, helps mask them.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

I can see what Talon is saying. It's not the first time I've heard the declaration that "Hitler was brilliant". I've heard all the supporting facts, read the history, blah blah blah.  I agree with Talon, but I also agree with the rest of you. 

See, while Hitler may have been a murdering madman who's bent for world domination destroyed many people, many family's, and many things such as the art they are still "finding", he also accomplished a lot. I'm not really interested in running down what he did good or, more often than not, bad, but it is undeniable that Europe, and indeed the rest of the world, was forever changed by his actions. In that regard, he was "brilliant". He managed to make a name for himself that will live on in infamy for eternity. Most of the time simply invoking his name in a forum is enough to get a thread closed (oooh, no, he said Voldemort!), mainly because of the reactions to it, just like here. In trying to impose his vision of reality on the world he has earned him the spot, at least for now, of the worlds #1 villain of all time. 

Does that mean he wasn't "brilliant"? Possibly. I agree with Rick that it's the wrong choice of words. He was, and I don't think anyone can dispute this, extremely *intelligent, and charismatic*. Psychotic, sure, but, look at some of the other examples that have been provided. Manson, Ghengis Khan, Ceasar...I'm surprised no one has mentioned Mr. Bonaparte. All of them were dictators bent on world conquest (ok, except Manson. He was just charismatic). All of them were extremely intelligent. All of them, in addition to their destruction, gave the world "things", ideas, concepts, that we never would have had without their "brilliance". Ghengis Khan... If I'm not mistaken, isn't he attributed with the invention of the jerking process, by salting the meat and placing it under the saddle to cure? The short bow? An invention that enabled his people to shoot from horseback while moving, thus allowing him to devastate his opponents? Developments that spawned further invention and ideas...the progression of society. 

Talon, I sincerely hope you are honest in your statements that it is simply a fascination with history and the troubled times we've gone through to avoid it happening again. I love that type of history myself. The Nazi's and the Alliance, the murdering bastards and the IRA, the Mongol hoards, the Romans, there is so much we can learn from all of it. But to take the ideology of the sadists in power in Germany during that time period will ultimately prove to be a fatal mistake in your own life and personal development. 

Just mho.

And to all those that lost someone during the holocaust, or even during WWII, please don't mistake my words for a sympathetic bent for the Nazi's. My family lost several members fighting those bastards. It's just that I can see both sides of it. Just like 9/11. I watched the whole thing go down from South Korea, and while the reality of the horror of what had happened set in, at the same time, I felt compelled to comment on the organization and professionalism it took for a small group to pull off such an act.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> _If the Arabs put down their weapons today, there would be no more violence. 
> If the Jews put down their weapons today, there would be no more Israel._


lol. Ain't that the truth? ----^

----------


## Schleprok

Not to change the subject, but does anyone else read "the Backwoodsman" magazine?
This is a great pub. Believe it is still basically put together on the kitchen table. 
Currently I am rereading Volume 29, No. 3.
Just a brief on the table of contents (not complete)
- sling arrow (might be a good thing to know how to make/use)
- making willow furniture
- Woodslore
- fire piston
- making a "frontier" knife sheath
- modern possibles bag
- carve your own wooden utensils
- 10 minute survival kit (altoids tin in the butt of a .22 rifle)
- wild radish
- homemade root beet

and my personal favorite (barter, trade, swap...)
- trading up (story by Stephen Johnson)
story of a young man who finds an arrowhead and makes some outstanding tradeups to wind up with....... nah, don't wanna spoil it for ya!

anyhow, if you haven't checked this magazine out, give it a try.
I originally found it at wallyworld, but most of them don't carry it for whatever reason. Online at backwoodsmanmag dot com

----------


## WillDeerborn

For Entertainment- Code Name Quickstrike by William W Johnstone (Thought Rockinghorse and Sandman was better)
Previous- Novilization of Pale Rider 
Survivalwise- Foxfire  2 3 & 4
These are books from the 60s or 70s that show all sorts of simple livin' techniques.

----------


## talon

I see some of you understand what I'm saying.. It's not admiration of Hitler at all.. I think he was one of the worst people to have ever lived on this earth.  THIS is also what makes him one of the more interesting people to learn about.  Maybe brilliant was the wrong word.. but I promise you that your average joe dumbass couldn't have pulled off what he did.

What I mean to say is that Hitler was one of the most skilled orators and leaders of his time.  He had a special ability to influence others and motivate them to accept his flawed and immoral beliefs.  He WAS a brilliant speaker.  He almost effortlessly convinced people against there own morals to follow his blind hatred against the Jewish people.  

Hitlers IQ was estimated to be somewhere around 150 which is nearing genius.  

I spoke to my Grandmother a few years back about her experience in the 40's living in Germany.  Hitler brought Germany out of debt, their economy was flourishing.  Germany was once again a powerful nation thanks to Adolf Hitler.  She told me life for the German people was great, and as far as the Jews were concerned they really didn't consider them.. This is horrible I know, but it's how the German people were at the time.


So once more as this will be my last post on this topic.  I do not intend to make it sound as if I have some type of admiration for this man.  I have nothing but disgust for Hitler and what he did.  As someone else stated it's merely interesting to try to understand the madness that would drive a man such as Hitler, however, feeble an attempt it may be.  

Sometimes when I am writing I have a tendency to ramble a bit.  This may cause my words to be able to be easily misconstrued.  So I hope this might clear it up a little.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Hitlers IQ was estimated to be somewhere around 150 which is nearing genius.


Mensa qualifies you as a member at 140.

Oh, and from the earlier post, it may have been Atilla the Hun that invented the short bow. Couldn't find the reference either way.

----------


## mountain mama

> Hitlers IQ was estimated to be somewhere around 150 which is nearing genius.


That is also around the range of clinical insanity...

----------


## chiangmaimav

I am currently reading books about Genghis Khan and Atilla. Both were very evil and ruthless but also had great leadership abilities. The book claims Atilla did not invent the short bow, but his people probably dead.
As for the 9/11 hijackers and Bin Loony, I do not agree this whole plot was all that professional or brilliant. They had a whole big crew to hijack the planes, and the pilots and aircrews at that time were instructed not to resist a hijacking attempt. as for flying the planes, taking off and landing are the hardest parts and they didn't have to do that.
Plus the hardest part of any crime is getting away afterwards, and they never managed that either. As for running planes into things, this is not even an original idea.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> I am currently reading books about Genghis Khan and Atilla. Both were very evil and ruthless but also had great leadership abilities. The book claims Atilla did not invent the short bow, but his people probably dead.
> As for the 9/11 hijackers and Bin Loony, I do not agree this whole plot was all that professional or brilliant. They had a whole big crew to hijack the planes, and the pilots and aircrews at that time were instructed not to resist a hijacking attempt. as for flying the planes, taking off and landing are the hardest parts and they didn't have to do that.
> Plus the hardest part of any crime is getting away afterwards, and they never managed that either. As for running planes into things, this is not even an original idea.


After researching it and not being able to find a source citing which had done it, I chalked it up to a "nobody really knows" deal, and figured it was simply "the mongols", but as it's commonly depicted from assyria moving forward, I'd have to compare the time frames, and I'm honestly not that interested. I'd rather shoot one than go through all that. 

As for the Al Queda stuff, *shrug* we rarely see eye to eye, but I do see your point, 100%. I do, however, still think it took just a little bit more than your giving them credit for, in that they were able to quasi-co-ordinate a massive attack on the United States that ended in a fatality count in the thousands. Whether it was an original idea or not, they pulled it off, however badly. I mean, does it matter how badly you screwed up getting rid of the gunner in the bunker, or does it just matter that he's gone and you can move further up the hill?

----------


## talon

> That is also around the range of clinical insanity...


My IQ is 153 :\  Tested at the Francis Tuttle Technology Center in OKC last December.

----------


## mountain mama

That's nearly my teenage daughter's IQ...I rest my case.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Well...To me, "brilliance" is not only related to charisma and certain tactical understandings, but also how the individual approached the world.


Brilliance emcompasses so much more than just those things, but can be narrowed to an acute definition depending on the topic at hand. 




> I would never read up on mistaken individuals such as Adolph.


Then you would doom yourself and society (if they took your view) to repeat the mistakes of the past. Being informed about the atrocity's perpetrated on our peoples is the best way to avoid it happening again.




> Hitler was not brilliant.
> Brilliance suggests an understanding of certain values...life being the main one.


Not true at all.

bril·liant  (brGuests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.nt)_adj._*1.*  Full of light; shining. See Synonyms at bright.
*2.*  Relating to or being a hue that has a combination of high lightness and strong saturation.
*3.*  Sharp and clear in tone.
*4.*  Glorious; magnificent: the brilliant court life at Versailles.
*5.*  Superb; wonderful: The soloist gave a brilliant performance.
*6.*  Marked by unusual and impressive intellectual acuteness:

Hitler most definitely falls into #6, and I don't think anyone can deny that the man was intelligent. Psychotically insane, yes. But he was genius level intelligent. Your "view" of brilliant may include an understanding of values, which life is not a "value". But your view of what a word represents does not define what the word actually represents.




> Hitler, did not stand on his own.
> Brilliant individuals do.


Granted, Hitler did not, but "brilliant individuals" do not necessarily stand on their own. There are very few of us that can accomplish anything considered "brilliant" on our own. 




> Murderers are not brilliant.
> And he did not bring back the German economy for the German people, but for once again, his own delusional agenda.


Regardless of his *reasons* for doing it, he did it, didn't he? The accomplishment is lasting, his reasons died with him or shortly thereafter. What stood the test of time?




> All of those kids landing on the beaches of Normandy were brilliant..


You are confusing bravery and courage with brilliance. Not to take anything away from the soldiers that shed their lifes blood on the beaches that day, I'm just pointing out that there is nothing "brilliant" about physically charging up a well defended hill. There's not even anything brilliant about the tactic "We're going to throw enough young bodies at the obstacle until eventually we've spent so many lives they run out of ammo or someone slips through." Yeah, brilliant.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> We do not have the same definition of intelligence then....


You're right, cause, ya know, I get my definitions from the dictionary...





> _"Regardless of his *reasons* for doing it, he did it, didn't he? The accomplishment is lasting, his reasons died with him or shortly thereafter. What stood the test of time?"_
> Suffering.


Suffering is universal and would have happened with or without Hitler. Your dodging the question because you know I'm right.




> I am not confusing anything....If you attribute #6 on your list to hitler...


That's not MY list, it came from the dictionary. I'm just pointing out that he fits into the definition of brilliant that society has agreed upon.




> A tree is intelligent by design


And that statement is proof enough this conversation is going nowhere.

----------


## Rick

Well, Crimeny. All this because the guy used the word brilliant? Let me go edit the post to read...

"Hitler was a brilliant mime. It's interesting learning about how he thought and some of the meaning in his antics."

Now then. Go argue.

----------


## talon

> Well, Crimeny. All this because the guy used the word brilliant? Let me go edit the post to read...
> 
> "Hitler was a brilliant mime. It's interesting learning about how he thought and some of the meaning in his antics."
> 
> Now then. Go argue.



Haha..  these were my thoughts this entire time.. It's absurd how one controversial use of a word can stir up such arguments in a online forum.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> .by your standards, or society's standards...which by the way you were condemning few posts back on another thread where you already told me to go get bent !!!


lol. I was just trying to play by the rules, trying to find a common ground for what the terms mean that could be agreed upon. And I agree this going nowhere.

As for the rest of it, you are correct. Each "society" interprets the terms differently.

----------


## Alpine_Sapper

> Well, Crimeny. All this because the guy used the word brilliant? 
> Now then. Go argue.


Actually, it's because of a difference of opinion on a historical figure of great importance one way or the other. Whether you like the guy, believe in his ideals, or hate him with every fiber of your being, you have to admit he's had a profound impact on history. Look at the reactions to one post where Talon said he was reading "Mein Kampf". Obviously Remy feels very strongly that Hitler was lower than whale ****, and I kind of enjoy playing devil's advocate on topics that, really, in the end, mean next to nothing.

----------


## Swamprat1958

I am re-reading Terry C. Johnston's mountain man series based on the fictional character Titus Bass.

----------


## earth2res

Woodswoman by Anne LaBastille

----------


## chiangmaimav

The Emperor's General by James Webb and River Dog by Mark Shand.

----------


## FVR

Reading two books right now.

Why do all the black kids sit together in the cafeteria and Making the Corps.

Both really good books.

On the stand waiting is;  The Envy of the World, In Harms Way, The life story of Black Beard the Pirate, and one other re-read of the story that novel Moby Dick was based on.

----------


## mcfd45

I am reading "Patriots" By james rawles.  I am about a third of the way through and it is a good book.  Some parts are a bit boring, you can tell their is a political agenda behind some of it. but it is a good read.

----------


## oldsoldier

Reading the w.w. johnstone "ashes" series for the ?? time.

----------


## chiye tanka

The latest issue of Tactical Knives. There's a good article on PSK's that Doug Ritter consulted on.

----------


## chiye tanka

I forgot. There's also a good article on the use of a tomahawk as a survival tool.

----------


## Lorna

Getting ready to start a book called Taming Your Tongue in Thirty Days.  :Sneaky2:

----------


## chiye tanka

Lorna, there's all kinds of jokes there!!!!
I think for once, I'm gonna leave it alone. :Blushing:  :Innocent:  :Tongue Smilie:  :clap:

----------


## crashdive123

Yeah, when I first saw that I said to myself that I ain't gonna say nuttin.  After giving it some thought.......I ain't gonna say nuttin.

----------


## endurance

I'm currently finishing One Second After by Forsctchen.  It's an EMP disaster book.  I almost returned it when I saw the forward was by Newt Gingrich, but it's actually a well written, reasonably well researched book that I've enjoyed quite a bit.  He brings up a lot of good points, but the zombie hordes thing toward the end gets a bit over the top for me.  More canibals, which was the one thing that kept me from really enjoying Lucifer's Hammer.

Last finished was Over the Edge of the World by Laurence Bergreeen.  It was about the voyage of Magellan.  Very well researched looking at all the logs and diaries for numerous perspectives.  Long ocean voyages before the days of understanding scurvy are just friggin' nasty!  Good lessons for folks to learn.  Not as good as Shackleton's Endurance, but better than Ice Masters (although all three hold valuable lessons).  Ice Masters appears to finally name what ill fate came to two of the travelers in The Long Walk in the Gobi.  It appears to have been Nephritis; a swelling of the kidneys from attempting to survive on animal fats and protein alone, without sufficient carbohydrates (possibly complicated by hypo or hyperthermia and dehydration).

Next up is On Killing: the psychological cost of learning to kill in war and society by Lt. Col. Dave Grossman.  This may round out the research I've been doing on survival psychology over the past few years and lead me to write a paper summarizing the topic, from Gonzales's Deep Survival to Ori Brafman's Sway: the irresistible pull of irrational behavior.  There's a deep pool of research forming on the topic and I'm trying to pull a few of the core ideas together in one cohesive source for the survival community at large.  While well intentioned, I think there's too much focus on shiny things (which includes matte black  :Wink:  ) in the community and not enough on the right kind of preparedness for the most likely threats.  Understanding who lives, who dies, and why is the right question, but there's also a need to look at what type of training, experiences, and preps will actually make a difference when the day comes that one is put to the test.

----------


## Lorna

Wow, people are getting very reserved around here. Can't get a rise from no one today.  :no way:

----------


## crashdive123

> Wow, people are getting very reserved around here. Can't get a rise from no one today.


I still ain't sayin nuttin.

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Rick

> I almost returned it when I saw the forward was by Newt Gingrich


I have a saying I used quite a bit. You can't judge a book by it's cover. You can use that if you ever want to. I don't charge a royalty or anything.

----------


## endurance

Think I'll write that one down somewhere.  :Wink:

----------


## chiangmaimav

I just finished 2 very good survival stories. Bat-21, which is about rescue of downed pilot in Vietnam, and The Inferno, by Fred Hoyle, which is a very believable novel written by physicist about aftereffects of a Quasar explosion in thus galaxy. It takes place in Scotland and has a good depiction of organizing a community after a major disaster.

----------


## Rick

Quasar shmuasar. If you've seen one intergalactic explosion, you've seen 'em all. Why, I remember in my day when you had to walk to school in the middle of a cosmic ray propogation. Now that, my friend, was a disaster of epic proportions. And I'm still here.

----------


## earth2res

Now I am reading A Year in the Maine Woods by Bernd Heinrich.

----------


## FVR

Just finished Making the Corps.  Now I'm onto In Harm's Way and still reading Why do all the black kids sit together in the cafeteria.

----------


## chiye tanka

In the Presence of Grizzlies by Doug Peacock.

----------


## wareagle69

thiis past month i have read
brave cowboy   -ed abbey
fire on the mountain- ed abbey
-monkey wrench gang-ed abbey
hayduke lives-ed abbey
the foragers harvest-samuel thayer

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

I am reading what seems to be the most popular magazine amongst us... Backwoodsman. I think I need to search for Wilderness Way as I haven't seen that in years,even backcopies would be worth reading.

----------


## Mountain Man

Currently - 

Dick Prennekey (sp?) journals.
In Defense of Food. (I think thats the title)
Survivalist #1

----------


## wareagle69

> I am reading what seems to be the most popular magazine amongst us... Backwoodsman. I think I need to search for Wilderness Way as I haven't seen that in years,even backcopies would be worth reading.


ah dude do ya want the phone number? i purchased all back issues last year awesome magazine, not sure i like where it is headed as the last couple of years it has been taken over by dude mclean,alan halcon, and christopher nygeres(all from hoods woods fame) but they are all qualifed very well, i am just not a fan of them but they offer great info, so it is a delema, but i still recomed this mag for awesome info

----------


## Passthebow

Just finished 'Hunger games' which has inspired me towards sites like this.

----------


## Ole WV Coot

The Story of The Stick in All Ages & Lands translated from Antony Real (1892). Intresting to me because I study all forms of stick fighting and have for many years.

----------


## FVR

It's that time of the year.

Crow Killer, the story of John Johnston aka Dapiek Absaroka aka Liver Eating Johnson, aka movie name Jerimiah Johnson.

----------


## Skysoldier

"*Masters of Chaos*
The Secret History of the Special Forces", by Linda Robinson.

----------


## Sourdough

"STAYING ALIVE in ALASKA'S WILD" by, Andy Nault (For the fourth time)
and
"HEMINGWAY on HUNTING" by, Ernest Hemingway

----------


## rebel

The Road by Cormac McCarthy.

I'm about 25% into the post apocalyptic novel.

Movie trailer:  http://the-road--trailer.blogspot.com/

----------


## Aurelius95

> The Road by Cormac McCarthy.
> 
> I'm about 25% into the post apocalyptic novel.
> 
> Movie trailer:  http://the-road--trailer.blogspot.com/


I read _The Road_ recently.  I thought it was a pretty good book.  Let me know your thoughts when you finish it.  I don't want to spoil anything for you.  I have not seen the movie, and since I don't typically go to the movies, I'll wait to rent it.

----------


## Aurelius95

Has anyone read _Where Men Win Glory_?  It's the story of Pat Tilman, the former Arizona Cardinal linebacker who died in Afghanistan.  I got it from the library last month.  It's an interesting read, yet pretty depressing too.

----------


## Winnie

I'm halfway through reading Secret Agent. The true story of the Special Operations Executive by David Strafford. It's one of those books you can read and re-read.

----------


## FVR

Just finished off the Nov./dec. Muzzleloader mag.

Have been reading the kids at night a variety of Native American tales.  Have to watch it as many are pretty gruessom and have sexual overtones.  That coyote.....hmmmmmmmm.......he got around.  

One of the little books that I like to read to the kids are the ones from Chick Fila.  Always have a good message and enjoyable to read.  20,000 Leagues Under the Sea is the current.

----------


## Winnie

Ooo another good one FVR is White Fang by Jack London.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

made my monthly trip to the University Bookstore and picked up 

WildCity: A Guide to Nature in Urban Ontario for $1.99

http://www.amazon.ca/Wild-City-Ontar.../dp/0771085699

plus the latest copy of Wilderness Way magazine

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Just ordered some books and they arrived yesterday. Last night I started on Woodcraft and Camping by Nessmuk. Since it was written over a hundred years ago it is a little different in language usage. It really makes you concentrate to try and understand what he is saying.
 I also received - 
►John and Geri McPherson's "Naked into the Wilderness - Primitive Wilderness Living & Survival Skills
►A guide to Canning,Freezing,Curing & Smoking Meat,Fish & Game by Wilbur F. Eastman Jr.
►Making Native American Hunting, Fighting,And Survival Tools by Monte Burch
 I'll bet this last one would be of interest to FVR and Canid if they don't already have a copy.

I haven't really looked at them too much yet, But They all look really Good.

Mel

----------


## BENESSE

Just finished _Ford County_-stories-by John Grisham. Wonderful!

On to _SuperFreakonomics_ by S. Levitt & S. Dubner. Even better than _Freakonomics._ Highly recommend, since it deals with a lot of topics discussed here--I think y'all will love it.

----------


## BENESSE

http://freakonomicsbook.com/superfre...rfreakonomics/

Check it out.

----------


## TomChemEngineer

Recently finished The Road, and went to the library and picked up Foxfire 5 to learn about blacksmithing and flintlock rifle making. Also constantly referring back to "Where There is No Doctor", since it is so thick that I can only digest it in small bites.

----------


## Rick

If you like that kind of stuff then try this link. It has a bunch of books you read through and some of the Firefox as well. 

http://snardfarker.ning.com/profiles...free-downloads

----------


## Bladen

its funny this topic came up.
my cousin just gave me a copy of the FM 21-76 army survival manual.

its pretty cool.

----------


## Rick

Bladen - See if it's the May 2002 version. I think that's the latest one.

----------


## Bladen

nope.
october 1970 lol.
still pretty interesting.

----------


## FVR

A good site to visit and join is www.paperbackswap.com.

Put a bunch of books up, if someone wants one you ship it.  You pay the shipping.  Bang, you get a credit for a book of your choice.

----------


## hunter63

Been looking thru the titles, and see a few I have already read, and a bunch I want to read.
Lately, I have been in to forgotten history based novels.

The latest is "People of the Thunder" based on Native Americans 1300A.D.
Lots of culture, weapon types, foods, customs etc, along with some pretty good stories.

Written by W. Michael Gear and Kathleen O'Neal Gear, both archaeologists, as well as authors.
This is the latest in a series of 16 or more stories starting with the People of the Wolf, 13000 B.C. Paleo Indian era.
As archaeology (in the local society) is another one of my hobbies, this interests me, so I have read them all.

Big fan of S. King, R. Michener, T.Goodkind (Sword of Truth series), L. Lamore, Jean Auel, Lord of the Rings etc. and many others.
Last non-fiction read was the Lee and Hornaby, re-loading manuals.

----------


## TangoFoxtrot

*Q:what are you reading currently*   A: A porn mag! ......Hey you asked.

----------


## rwc1969

I am currently reading this thread.

----------


## cdrock00

"The 33 Strategies of War" by Robert Greene

Not a fan of his, but so far this book has been good.

----------


## wildWoman

"Nobody nowhere" by Donna Williams. The autobiography of an autistic woman.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

> "The 33 Strategies of War" by Robert Greene
> 
> Not a fan of his, but so far this book has been good.



i've been looking for that one
have you read his book "  The 48 Laws of Power "

----------


## wareagle69

the road- cormac mcarthy
one second after- william r forstchen
patriots-james wesley rawles
how to survive teowaki-james wesley rawles

----------


## pocomoonskyeyes

Hey WE you're back!!! Welcome home, where ya' been?

Not to hijack the thread... So what I am currently reading is "WoodCraft and Camping" By Nessmuk.

----------


## ClayPick

Between splitting wood and shoveling snow m y latest is, Hybrid: The History and Science of Plant Breeding.

----------


## wareagle69

off topic
your gonna get hit hard my freind it is nasty in ontario right now and according to the weather network your goona get it worse

----------


## ClayPick

Bring er' on! :Smile:

----------


## Sourdough

Went to the local library (Note: the library is the original Gold rush, one room school house) yesterday, so on the menu is:

"Kantishna" The pioneer story behind Mount McKinley National Park.

"Land of Fur and Gold"

"Castner's Cutthroats" Saga of the Alaska Scouts.

"Klondike" The last great gold rush 1886-1899.

"Jim Rearden's ALASKA" Fifty years of frontier adventure.

I asked when are they due back.....? reply, "Whenever, we know where you live".

----------


## WildHog

The Jungle Is Neutral by F. Spencer Chapman- A soldiers 2 year jungle escape from the Japanese Army.

----------


## Barefoot

> Went to the local library (Note: the library is the original Gold rush, one room school house) yesterday, so on the menu is:
> 
> "Kantishna" The pioneer story behind Mount McKinley National Park.
> 
> "Land of Fur and Gold"
> 
> "Castner's Cutthroats" Saga of the Alaska Scouts.
> 
> "Klondike" The last great gold rush 1886-1899.
> ...


i just finished the dangerous river by rm patterson and i think you would enjoy it based on the selections above.

http://www.amazon.com/Dangerous-Rive...1526204&sr=8-1

----------


## chiangmaimav

Bone Mountain by Eliot Pattison, The Lost Executioner by Nic Dunlop, Velocity by Dean koontz.

----------


## Winnie

I finished Secret Agent last week and haven't started another.(I'm hoping Santa has something good for me to read on Christmas day) so I'm saving myself, just in case.

----------


## Kudos

I finally got around to reading Horace Kephart's - Book of Camping and Woodcraft. If you haven't read it I humbly suggest that you do. Even though it was written over a hundred years ago the advice and guidance is timeless especially if for some reason the power goes out for a prolonged period.
I also read "One Second After" which is about the aftermath of an EMP attack.
And the last book I read straight through was "Alas Babylon" which even though it was written in 1959 tells of the aftermath of a Nuclear attack on America and how people coped.

I appreciate that neither of the last two books are "Pink and fluffy" in their content but they do serve to make you think about exactly what survival would mean in these circumstances.

I pray that we never have to do it for real.

----------


## Power Giant

Rommel, Montgomery and Patton

----------


## Nighthawk01

Don't need the whole dog by James Slater. Second book in the life of a young ...... adventurer

----------


## randyt

I read about everything I can get my hands on. Recently I've read a couple books by Buckshot Bruce, fictional novels about SHTF. I recently read Laughter On the Mountain, it's a book about a young man that stayed with Sylvan Hart in the mid 1970's.

----------


## pete lynch

The Personal Memoirs of Ulysses S Grant.

----------


## DSJohnson

1. The New Testament KJV
2. Empire of the Summer Moon: Quanah Parker and the Rise and Fall of the Comanches, the Most Powerful Indian Tribe in American History, Gwynne
3. FM23-8

----------


## Mischief

Lone Survivor by Marcus Luttrell,NOTE not for" half-***,no-logic,nitwit,all heart,no brain,and the judgment of a jackrabbit."

----------


## 1stimestar

Ugh.  Treating PTSD in Battered Women by Kubany Ralston.

----------


## Desert Rat!

The art of war , by Sun Tzu.

----------

